# Chemical injection for fertigation.



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

I posted in soil fertility about injecting a gallon of 12% humic acid or so weekly over 30k square feet of lawn.

There are so many injection options. Any experience with a simple chemical quill in my main line after the check valves? Benefit is no pressure drop and super accurate additions.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have had my eye on the knock off dosetrons like this for several years now but never pulled the trigger. I tried at one point to build a mazzei injector into my drip irrigation manifold, but that was a total boondoggle. I am assuming I didnt have the flow required. This is the first time I have even heard of a chemical quill, so not sure how they differ from the 2 options above but Ill be interested to see if you find something that works. For now I still fertilize by hand, but never stop dreaming of automajic watering and fertilization of my annuals.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Got a great solution for like $300 bucks. I will update when its running.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

ez-flo

https://www.ezflo.com.au/


----------

